# extrem leise 200/ 230 mm lüfter?



## Hans-dampf (25. November 2012)

*extrem leise 200/ 230 mm lüfter?*

hallo ich suche sehr leise Lüfter für mein Cooller master  Haf X Gehäuse

die integrierten 200 Lüfter sind mir doch etwas zu laut und mit einer lüftersteuerung lassen sich die Lüfter nicht auf eine angenehme lautstärke drosseln es dauert nicht lange das sie wieder auf 700 umdrehungen aufdrehen und das ist einfach zu laut

und wen wir schon dabei sind
welche Grafikkarte bis 200-400€ ist nahezu unhörbar

wichtig dass sie genug reserven für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre hat marke egal

Markentreue habe ich abgelegt enttäuschung Asus

Danke schon mal
Gruß Markus


----------



## facehugger (25. November 2012)

*AW: extrem leise 200/ 230 mm lüfter?*

Richtig leise ist kein 200mm-Luffi. Recht angenehm soll dieser sein:


BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 200x200x20mm, 500-700rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-20020B-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und bei der Graka empfehle ich klar jene:


2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
leiser ab Werk ist keine Pixelschleuder dieser Leistungsklasse

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. November 2012)

Der Lüfter sollte auch leise sein, immerhin dreht er nur mit 500-700 rpm 

Die Asus 670 ist


----------



## Hans-dampf (25. November 2012)

*AW: extrem leise 200/ 230 mm lüfter?*

gibt es richtig leise lüfter in kleineren vormaten ?

wichtig nahezu unhörbar solte er sein

platz ist ja genügend voranden das es ein paar mehr von den kleineren lüfter eingebaut werden könten
wenn  dafür ruhe in der kiste ist

Keine Ati?


----------



## facehugger (25. November 2012)

*AW: extrem leise 200/ 230 mm lüfter?*

Fast unhörbar ist dieser:


Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
leise sind aber auch diese günstigeren Luftschaufler:


Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder in 140mm:


Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XK1, 140x140x25mm, 800rpm, 60m³/h, 12dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-1, 140x140x25mm, 700rpm, 49m³/h, 9dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
die sind natürlich deutlich kleiner und kommen mit weniger Durchsatz...

Gruß


----------



## Hans-dampf (25. November 2012)

*AW: extrem leise 200/ 230 mm lüfter?*

ich werdeden nehmen  Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-S1, 120x120x25mm, 750rpm, 58m³/h, 8dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

3 oben  1 an der front

4 an der seite 1 hinten dass solte reichen


----------



## facehugger (25. November 2012)

*AW: extrem leise 200/ 230 mm lüfter?*

Soll der Tower abheben Auch für einen Gaming-PC reicht ein einblasender (Font) und ein ausblasender (Heck) Luffi im 120mm-Format gut aus. Vielleicht noch einen in den Deckel knallen (ebenfalls ausblasend) und gut ist

Gruß


----------



## Abductee (25. November 2012)

*AW: extrem leise 200/ 230 mm lüfter?*

Ich würd von den von Multiframes abraten, die Befestigung mit den Gummibacken ist sehr wackelig.
Das funktioniert nur mit wirklich langen Schrauben.
Ich hab mehrere von den "günstigeren" Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XK1, 140x140x25mm, 800rpm, 60m³/h, 12dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland auf voller Drehzahl laufen und die sind wirklich leise und ruhig.
Mein Tower steht mit 4x140 genau neben dem Sofa und meine Frau bemerkt es gar nicht das er läuft.


----------



## facehugger (25. November 2012)

*AW: extrem leise 200/ 230 mm lüfter?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Mein Tower steht mit 4x140 genau neben dem Sofa und meine Frau bemerkt es gar nicht das er läuft.


Vielleicht hats deine Frau auch mit den Ohren Nichts für ungut, die Noiseblocker sind wirklich sehr leise

Gruß


----------



## Hans-dampf (25. November 2012)

ich kenne diesen lüfter habe sie auch im lian li xbox gehäuse hatte ich nur vergessen

wenn ich die xbox mal an habe ist sie unhörbar  

habe meine xbox mal zerlegt und die Lüfter im mein pc verpflanzt  und was für eine angenehme ruhe noch 2 und gut is

noch eine kutze frage würde ein 500 watt netzteil bei der gtx 670 reichen

oder lieber vorher noch ein stärkeres netzteil kaufen?


----------



## Adi1 (25. November 2012)

*AW: extrem leise 200/ 230 mm lüfter?*

Ein gutes 500W-Netzteil reicht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Hans-dampf (25. November 2012)

*AW: extrem leise 200/ 230 mm lüfter?*

viel ist bei mir eh nicht drin 
1x 120 ssd
1x 1tb festplatte
1 500gb festplatte
1x dvd laufwerk
i5 2500k

500 watt bequit

also solte reichen für gtx 670


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. November 2012)

*AW: extrem leise 200/ 230 mm lüfter?*

Ja, ein gutes 500 Watt Netzteil reicht.
Unter Spielelast werden ca. 300 Watt aus der Dose gezogen.


----------



## Hans-dampf (25. November 2012)

*AW: extrem leise 200/ 230 mm lüfter?*

eine kleine frage noch zur nvidia bzw nvidia physx

was genau hat es damit aufsich

amd bietet doch auch  physx oder irre ich mich da


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. November 2012)

Mit AMD kannst du kein PhysiX nutzen.

Schau hier:
http://m.youtube.com/results?q=physx nvidia#/watch?v=EWFkDrKvBRU


----------



## the.hai (25. November 2012)

Naja bei amd kannst du physix schon nutzen, doch dann berechnet es die cpu. Aber selbs ein übertakteter 3930k meistert borderlands 2 nicht mit hohen physix einstellungen, wohingegdn die gtx670 das alles schaffen sollte.


----------



## Hans-dampf (25. November 2012)

*AW: extrem leise 200/ 230 mm lüfter?*

da ist wohl gtx 670 die erste wahl

vor allem bei gewisen mods bei skyrim ( unp bbp )


----------



## facehugger (25. November 2012)

*AW: extrem leise 200/ 230 mm lüfter?*

Wenn es eine GTX670 werden soll, dann würde ich zwischen diesen beiden entscheiden:


2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,
2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
2 tolle Games sind dort zusätzlich dabei. Bei Borderlands 2 kannst du PhysX gleich ausprobieren

Gruß


----------



## Hans-dampf (25. November 2012)

wen dan würde ich Asus GeForce GTX 670 nehmen

gigabite bin ich nicht so begeistert habe vor kurzen eine hd 7850 oc von gigabite bestellt die wo wieder zurücksicke  grafikfehler komplettausetzer 

zum glück hatte sie grafikprobleme sonst häte ich mich nie über die nvidia erkundigt voralem der  PhysX

wird eigentlich bei skyrim  PhysX auch unterstützt




kann geschlossen werden


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (25. November 2012)

*AW: extrem leise 200/ 230 mm lüfter?*

Nein, Physx wird nur von einigen Spielen unterstützt, die bekanntesten davon sind Batham:Arkham, Borderlands 2 und Mafia 2. Das Killerargument ist es also keineswegs, aber in den wenigen Physx-Spielen sieht es doch sehr gut aus.
Also, nein Skyrim unterstützt KEIN Physx.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. November 2012)

*AW: extrem leise 200/ 230 mm lüfter?*

BitFenix Spectre schwarz, 230mm (BFF-SCF-23030KK-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, auf 5V und stille isses.


----------



## Hans-dampf (25. November 2012)

*AW: extrem leise 200/ 230 mm lüfter?*



LiKe-A-Ph03NiX schrieb:


> Nein, Physx wird nur von einigen Spielen unterstützt, die bekanntesten davon sind Batham:Arkham, Borderlands 2 und Mafia 2. Das Killerargument ist es also keineswegs, aber in den wenigen Physx-Spielen sieht es doch sehr gut aus.
> Also, nein Skyrim unterstützt KEIN Physx.



ich hoffe das es mehr spiele demnächst geben wird die physx unterstützen

auf jedenfall hat die karte genug reserven für die kommenden spiele


----------



## facehugger (25. November 2012)

*AW: extrem leise 200/ 230 mm lüfter?*



Hans-dampf schrieb:


> auf jedenfall hat die karte genug reserven für die kommenden spiele


Wenn du das sagst, dann wird es wohl stimmen

Gruß


----------



## Hans-dampf (25. November 2012)

*AW: extrem leise 200/ 230 mm lüfter?*

für meine spiele auf jeden fall

spiele zur zeit eh nur skyrim demnächst mal hitman und assasin´s cread 3

ich will einfach skyrim endlich auf maximalen details spielen mit mods und das ohne ruckler

diel letzte Grafikkarte hate ich c.a 5 jahre gtx 9800

wenn mann alles auf max spielen will ohne einschrenkung und das über jahre ist sicherlich ein karte jenseitz der 1000€ fällig


----------



## facehugger (25. November 2012)

*AW: extrem leise 200/ 230 mm lüfter?*

Die GTX670 ist aktuell schon sehr schnell Wie lange die einem ausreicht, entscheiden auch immer die eigenen Ansprüche an die Bildquali und die Anforderungen kommender Games. Schließlich kann man auch eine GTX690/HD7990 mit den richtigen Einstellungen schon heute in die Knie zwingen... Natürlich ist der Sprung von einer 9800GTX zu einer GTX670 enorm

Gruß


----------



## Hans-dampf (25. November 2012)

*AW: extrem leise 200/ 230 mm lüfter?*

man muss es nur nicht überteriben

naja die hd7850 reichte bei meinen einstellungen bei skyrim mit allen Grafik mods nicht aus


----------

